# Halloween dollhouse build



## Wasteland Wanderer (Oct 10, 2016)

the packaging it came in, was already open.







step one: gluing together siding. This is about 1/4 of all the siding I have to get done.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see how it comes out, I've always wanted to do one


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh I love it!!! You're going to have so much fun. 
Don't worry about damaged/broken parts ~ you'll be able to fix or cover with moss. 
As you work on it you'll come up with different ideas & don't be afraid to make changes.
Give yourself plenty of space to work because you'll need it. 

We've been working on this haunted Dollhouse for years. I don't think I'll ever be truly finished.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

So much fun! I'm such a big fan of minis and halloween, but I have never done a halloween related mini or dollhouse. Closest I came was a couple trick or treat dolls and a witch. Can't wait to see this progress.


----------



## Wasteland Wanderer (Oct 10, 2016)

Alright, update time! Got the siding painted and went to work on the foundation and supports. Got to say to those wanting to build their first dollhouse that this isn’t the one to go with. Even beyond the complicated design the instructions just aren’t the best. Going to be fun when complete but right now I’m happy I went Halloween themed from the start since a few things are going to be a bit wonky.

Thanks kdestra, saw your build and love it. Very similar in the base model to mine.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm interested to see how this goes for you. I have a dollhouse still in its box that is destined to be haunted in the near future.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

There is a great person on YouTube that I watch who is doing a complete Addams Family house and she has some wonderful how-to videos! Might look her up. Her channel is called _Bentley House Minis_


----------



## Wasteland Wanderer (Oct 10, 2016)

More updates! Walls went up, and second floor is starting to go in. Biggest issues so far aren’t the broken or missing pieces but the truely nonsensical instructions. But so far working out.

And thanks so much Giles! That’s just what I’ve been looking for!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy to help.  I thought you might like her videos. You had mentioned there were missing parts and she does a lot with "non kit" parts and expansions so it should be really helpful. I have heard the DuraCraft kits can be a challenge to put together, but looks like you are doing fantastic!


----------



## Wasteland Wanderer (Oct 10, 2016)

Got all the exterior walls up and the roof pet together. Roofs not attached yet, just placed on top while I work out how all the roof attachment parts work. Because if your going to skimp on pictures and diagrams, obviously do that for roof attachment with tons of small parts involved.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Congratulations!! Its coming along nicely


----------



## Wasteland Wanderer (Oct 10, 2016)

Took time off this for the Halloween weekend but now I’m back at it. Got tower walls going up, and hopefully will get the roof attached soon. Also been shopping after Halloween clearance for dollhouse items and will post my haul next time.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice. Moving right along! Soon you will be decorating.

You might find it helpful to go ahead and start priming the walls before you get it all put together. Easier to do that while you still have some walls missing. Multiple thin coats instead of a heavy coat is good for the thinner walls. I have heard that the walls can warp if paint or wallpaper paste is too thick.


----------



## Wasteland Wanderer (Oct 10, 2016)

As promised everything I’ve got so far in Halloween clearance for the house. Mostly decor, but the paint will be useful.


----------

